# Offener Brief an Froggster



## lazerus01 (18. Februar 2010)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

 es grenzt schon an Frechheit und Arroganz was ihr uns ROM Spielern entgegen
 bringt.

 Meine Frau und ich spielen ROM seid der Beta-Phase. Wir haben über 300 Euro ins
 Game gesteckt. Für das Geld hätten wir auch WOW spielen können! Das haben wir
 aber bisher nicht, da wir viel Rücksicht genommen hatten. Denn ein neues Spiel
 ohne Fehler gibt es fast nicht. Nur jetzt fängt es an zu Nerven was ihr uns
 zumutet.



 Nach jedem großen Patch gibt es erst mal Probleme ohne Ende. NPC´s reagieren
 nicht, Quests gehen nicht weiter etc.

 Dann kommen eure &#8222;NEUERUNGEN&#8220;. Beschleunigter Dura Abbau, damit wir noch mehr
 Reparaturhämmer kaufen. Kaum hat man im Game einen Zielpunkt erreicht kommt ihr
 mit einer Neuerung die vieles hinfällig macht. Ich bin nicht bei euch als
 Arbeiter der morgens um 8 Uhr den PC einschaltet um zu arbeiten. Ich will
 spielen! Last doch endlich mal die Finger vom Balancesystem oder ändert es
 richtig. Warum werden die Magier so bevorzugt? Ihr ändert alle Nase lang Dinge
 die uns gefallen und ersetzt diese durch unsinnige Dinge. 

 Mails werden von euch durch einen Bot mit Standartantworten beantwortet. Habt
 ihr es nicht mehr nötig euch mit uns auseinander zu setzen? Ich finde das ihr
 für das Geld der Spieler ruhig Service bringen könnt!!

 Meiner Frau sind, durch einen Bug eurerseits, gepimpte Handschuhe im Werte von
 mindestens 12 mio Gold abhanden gekommen. Erst gab es die Standartmails, nach
 15 Tagen dann der Ersatz. Sagt mal, glaubt ihr wir sind dumm? Den Ersatz sehe
 ich als Entschuldigung fürs lange warten und abgewimmelt werden! Das was ihr
 meiner Frau zugeschickt habt ist nicht mal ansatzweise das Wert was sie
 eingesetzt hat. Seid ihr zu ungeschult um ihre Handschuhe aus dem Datenarchiv
 zu rekonstruieren? Unsere persönlichen Daten sammelt ihr ja auch, da werdet ihr
 doch wohl auch Ingamedaten in einer Datenbank speichern!



 Vor ein paar Monaten wurde meine Frau im Game massiv Sexuell belästigt . Die
 Screenshots die dies beweisen wurden an den Support gesendet. Nur warum kommt
 die betreffende Person immer noch online??? Euer Game ist FSK 12! Wollt ihr die
 Minderjährigen nicht vor Sexualverbrechern schützen??? Ihr habt eine
 Aufsichtspflicht und seid gesetzlich verpflichtet umgehend ein zu schreiten,
 ansonsten macht ihr euch STRAFBAR und könnt mit schweren Strafen rechnen.



 Im Globalen- und Zonenchat gibt es täglich Mobbing. Wann gedenkt ihr da ein zu
 schreiten? Nachdem die ersten psychische Probleme haben oder im schlimmsten
 Fall sich sogar selbst umgebracht haben?? Spielt dieses Thema bitte nicht so
 runter! Mobbing im Internet ist gefährlich und ihr bietet durch euren
 Ingamechat die Plattform, somit seid ihr Verpflichtet diesen Chat Administrativ
 zu kontrollieren!! Ansonsten könnte es sogar sein das ihr eine Anzeige durch
 den Staatsanwalt bekommt! Das Urteil könnte teuer werden und euch zu Dinge
 verpflichten die ihr gar nicht wolltet und die teurer sind wie eine eigene
 Lösung!

 Habt ihr neue Leute im Team? Eine Spielerin hat sich Flügel gekauft welche eine
 Dura von unter 100 hatten. Auf eine Anfrage beim Support bekam sie die Antwort,
 dass per Zufallsgenerator die Dura erstellt wird. Entweder weiß der nette
 Mitarbeiter nicht das der Rest der Spieler Flügel mit Dura 100 bekommen hat und
 Dura 100 ein Standartwert für Flügel ist. Oder ihr habt da etwas geändert und
 uns nicht Informiert. Was wiederum schlecht wäre. Weil wer will so einen Müll
 schon haben? Flügel machen erst mit einer Dura von 100 Sinn! Schult ansonsten
 eure Mitarbeiter auf korrekte Antworten. Dies für dumm gehalten werden nervt.



 Was eure Minigames angeht. Die könnt ihr mittlerweile vergessen. Spielspass??
 Wo kommt der den auf, wenn die entweder verbugt sind oder so schwer das sie
 nicht der Entspannung dienen, sondern Stress verursachen weil es kaum zu
 schaffen ist?? Ich weiß jetzt kommt euer Argument das die zu schaffen sind!
 Klar ein kleiner Teil der Spielerschafft bewältigt die Minigames und was ist
 bitte mit dem Rest? Und jene die es schaffen gehen mit allen Accounts und
 Twinks dort Farmen. Wunderbar. Den so wird Gold gemacht. Ach wo wir bei
 Goldmachen sind. Mir ist aufgefallen das dauernd Änderungen kommen, sobald die
 breite Masse der Spieler mit bestimmten Handlungen Gold machen können. Sei es
 Inis farmen oder Questitems farmen. Es wird jedes mal von Eurer Seite aus dafür
 gesorgt, das nur die besten Spieler weiterhin dort Abgreifen können! Mal ne
 unverbindliche Frage: Gehören euch oder euren Freunden diese Chars? Verkaufen
 eure Mitarbeiter Gold an die Goldtrader um so einen netten Nebenverdienst zu
 haben?? Ich will nichts unterstellen nur Fragen aufwerfen.



 Was auch noch so eine nervige Sache ist, sehr oft fliegt man aus dem Spiel
 während man Inis absolviert, die man nur einmal Täglich spielen darf und die
 dazu noch Phiriusmarken kosten. Da sind die 30 Phiriusmarken weg und ein Restart
 der Ini geht nicht! Für Spieler mit viel Zeit kein Problem, die starten ihren
 nächsten Twink und ab geht´s. Die haben Gelegenheit Marken zu erwirtschaften
 und mehrfach zu versuchen eine Ini zu schaffen. Das sieht mit der
 Spielerschafft die wenig Zeit aufbringen kann anders aus. Wenig Zeit und noch
 weniger Lust für etwas zu Zahlen, dass einen auf Dauer mehr frustriert wie
 erfreut!



 Eure Preise habt ihr durch Stimmen von Kindern, Jugendlichen und sonstige Leute
 mit recht viel Zeit gewonnen. Jedoch werden euch Erwachsene
 Entspannungsspieler, der Wochenendspieler und die Gelegenheitsspieler wohl
 nicht wählen. Auch von zahlenden Spielern habt ihr euch das noch lange nicht
 verdient. Dazu müsstet ihr noch Einiges machen!!! 



 Die Laggs und die Häufigkeit der Spielabstürze nimmt immer mehr zu. Weitere
 Server ranschaffen könnt ihr! Aber warum nicht auch welche die der Belastung
 der Masse an Spielern stand halten??? Das Spiel ist ja kostenlos und man soll
 sich zufrieden geben mit dem was ihr uns hinwerft! Falsch!!!! Viele zahlen euch
 Geld dafür das sie spielen. Der Eine mehr der Andere weniger. Davon lebt ihr,
 also sorgt dafür das wir das Spielen auch genießen können und es nicht bereuen
 gezahlt zu haben! Sonst sind demnächst bestimmt einige Leute weg und ihr macht
 starke Verluste. Dem Chef wird&#8217;s sicher nicht erfreuen und er wird Einige durch
 Andere die besser geschult sind ersetzen, denn ein kluger Chef sieht nur den
 Gewinn und den Weg noch mehr zu verdienen.


----------



## wsx3 (18. Februar 2010)

This!


----------



## Azerak (18. Februar 2010)

Also wenn du das SO geschrieben hast ist es ziemlich klar dass es gelöscht wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und solange genug Leute für das Spiel bezahlen wird es diesen Teufelskreis immer geben. Immer und überall.


----------



## thejomo (18. Februar 2010)

Inhaltlich finde ich den Großteil wirklich erwähnenswert!

doch wenn du den Brief tatsächlich an Frogster schicken willst, würde ich ihn etwas entschärfen --> Wörter wie ARSCH, dumm oder andere Schimpfwörter würde ich wegglassen

Doch inhaltlich bin ich großteils deiner Meinung


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich geb ihn recht der Support ist der schlmmste den ich jemals gesehen habe
ich habe zu anfangszeiten einen 30er Char gemacht PvP twink, mit einen RS dolch der zu der Zeit richtig Gold gekostet hat (ich habe es gefarmt keine diamanten gekauft) und aufeinmal war diese waffe weg, zu der zeit passierte das mehreren leuten das ihr equip auf einmal fehlt (kanns mir echt nicht erklären) najo, GM ticket gemacht, 1 tag später ticket dauert länger als gedacht, nächster tag, ich soll ticket wiederholen, nach der wiederholung dieses Tickets bekaam ich dann eine Antwort.
er meinte, ja welche stats hatte den deine waffe? ich fragte "können sie das nicht in der datenbank nachschauen?" "Nein das kann ich momentan nicht" ich meinte mir ok, ich schickte ihn die Stats der waffe und das so umgefähr
er meinte ich bekomme es zurückerstattet, ich dacht mir okay na dann ist ja ok, ich bekaam post und was ich bekaam war der RS dolch (nix wert in meinen augen ungepimpt) 10 Ladungen für den arkanen umwandler und 3 Makellose Fusionssteine
ich machte einen neuen Ticket, und meinte das sidn nicht die stats meiner waffe der GM meinte darauf, das er das aus nettigkeit gemacht hat, und er das jederzeit zurücknehmen kann
najo danach war es erstmal vorbei mit Runesofmagic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Support ist einfach fürde arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2010)

Bei so einem Brief könnteste Silberfuchs auch gleich die Fresse einschlagen und ihn dann noch anzeigen, weil er sich nicht dafür bedankt hat.


----------



## Geraldriva (18. Februar 2010)

@lazerus01

na das ist ja mal wieder Typisch, das du verärgert bist okay, das kann man nacvollziehen, ABER ist ja mal wieder klar, erstmal egal welches Thema es ist, es muss ja mindest ein bis zwei dumme Arbeitslosen Sprüche drin sein. Das Kotzt mich sowas von an. Ja ne ist klar.


----------



## Abigayle (18. Februar 2010)

@Lazarus01:



> Für Arbeitslose kein Problem, die starten ihren nächsten Twink und ab geht´s. Die haben Zeit Marken zu erwirtschaften und mehrfach zu versuchen eine Ini zu schaffen. Das sieht mit der arbeitenden und Zahlungskräftigen Spielerschafft anders aus. Wenig Zeit und noch weniger Lust für etwas zu Zahlen, dass einen auf Dauer mehr frustriert wie erfreut!



Pass mal auf. Deine unheimlich Menschenverachentenden Hartz 4 und Arbeitslosensprüche sind echt das letzte! Wie alt bist du bitte? 18 und 'n Keks? Dann würd ich noch lächelnd daraüber hinwegsehen, aber da ich hier Frau lese gehe ich davon aus das du älter bist und eigentlich über etwas mehr Lebenserfahrung verfügen solltest und solche Sprüche bitte unterlassen solltest.
Man merkt das du noch nie in einer solchen Situation warst, also nimm dir nicht das Recht heraus solche Sprüche vom Stapel zu lassen. Echt ey, unglaublich. BILD verblödet .... *kopschüttel*

Edit: Meldung wegen Beleidigung ist auch raus.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> @Lazarus01:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leidergottes muss ich auch Abigayle recht geben, echt etwas unhöflich sprüche dabei-.-
und ja bild verblödet
und ja abigayle hat gay im namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abigayle (18. Februar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> leidergottes muss ich auch Abigayle recht geben, echt etwas unhöflich sprüche dabei-.-
> und ja bild verblödet
> und ja abigayle hat gay im namen
> 
> ...




Nicht gay, Gayle wie G.E.I.L. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach, Spass muss sein.

back to Topic.

Der TE hat sich sehr im Ton vergriffen. Natürlich kann man sauer sein, natürlich ist man mal angepisst wegen etwas. Ist völlig verständlich. Aber dann mal wieder Arbeitslose als totale arbeitsfaule Suchtis zu beschimpfen und Froggster, sorry, mit Hartz 4 zu drohen, also echt mal. N Bisschen anstand sollte man in dem Alter echt haben.


----------



## lazerus01 (18. Februar 2010)

Ihr zwei Intelligenzverweigerer schmeckt mir.Ich bin selber Arbeitslos!
Und ich sags mit Westerwelles Worten: Wen man in diesem Land Ross und Reiter nicht mehr nennen darf, ist was falsch im Staat.
So jetzt bemitleidet euch weiter und meckert weiter.Weil den Sinn meines Beispiels habt ihr nicht verstanden und werdet es wohl auch nicht mehr.

Rechtfertigungen und Erklärungen bitte bei Wickipedia suchen.

Schade das ihr nix zur Sache zu sagen habt ausser euch Angegriffen zu fühlen und gleich das Thema in eine andere Richtung zu lenken!

Seid ihr Mitarbeiter von Froggster und versucht hier die Diskussion gleich auf andere Bahnen zu lenken??!!

Fehlt noch der Vorwurf das ich Nazi bin. Ops habt ich jetzt gerade einen Vorwurf im Vorfeld raus genommen?lol

Sagt bitte was zur Sache.Postet was ihr zum Thema zu sagen habt und nicht wer hier wie geschrieben hat. Es geht um Froggster und deren verhalten!


----------



## Geraldriva (18. Februar 2010)

lazerus01 schrieb:


> Ihr zwei Intelligenzverweigerer schmeckt mir.Ich bin selber Arbeitslos!
> Und ich sags mit Westerwelles Worten: Wen man in diesem Land Ross und Reiter nicht mehr nennen darf, ist was falsch im Staat.
> So jetzt bemitleidet euch weiter und meckert weiter.Weil den Sinn meines Beispiels habt ihr nicht verstanden und werdet es wohl auch nicht mehr.
> 
> ...





ey jag mal was bist du denn fürn spinner? Wer hat dich denn zu heiß gebadet. OMG, Du bist mein Held.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

lazerus01 schrieb:


> Ihr zwei Intelligenzverweigerer schmeckt mir.Ich bin selber Arbeitslos!
> Und ich sags mit Westerwelles Worten: Wen man in diesem Land Ross und Reiter nicht mehr nennen darf, ist was falsch im Staat.
> So jetzt bemitleidet euch weiter und meckert weiter.Weil den Sinn meines Beispiels habt ihr nicht verstanden und werdet es wohl auch nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Les meinen 1ten post oben -.
ich sag es dir ja
Support von Frogy is kacke ja und?
Mit dummen Beleidigungen um sich herum zu werfen, und andere als "intelligenzverweigerer" zu beleidigen macht das auch nciht besser
wie in gottes namen kommst du nun auf Nazi?
Sachmal was los? wenn wir hier Diskussieren bringt es auch ncihts, Spiel das Spiel einfach nicht wenn es dir nicht gefällt!

@gayle absofort sag ich nurn och GAYLE!!! Geil exisitiert nichtmehr.


----------



## Abigayle (18. Februar 2010)

Erstmal zu deinem Vorwurf:
NEIN du Intelligenzbolzen, bin kein Mitarbeiter von Froggster. Aber sag mal, hast du nichts besseres Als Beleidigungen auf Lager? Wer hat was von Nazi gesagt? Also ich nicht. Man kann sich auch wegen nichts anpissen.

Boah ey, solche Leute wie du kotzen mich echt an. Merkst du nicht das dein Verhalten das Niveau eines Toastbrots hat? Beleidigen wos nur geht, und wenn man selber die Kelle bekommt rumheulen. Man, du bekommst das Prädikat: "Held des Tages" von mir.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wenn du was zur Sache hören willst: Ich spiele auf Laoch und schon ne ganze Weile und habe noch NIE Probleme mit Froggster gehabt. Niemand zwingt dich geld im Spiel zu investieren. Ich habe NULL Euro investiert.

Zum Support: Ich hing einmal fest und der Support hat mich sofort wieder rausgeholt und es lief super, die Mitarbeiter waren supernett und ich kann mich nicht beklagen.

Also los flame mich wenns dir nicht passt oder geh gleich zum heulen in den Keller...


----------



## lazerus01 (18. Februar 2010)

Schön das ihr so hitzig über die Probleme mit dem Support redet und nicht rumheult.

Ich finds Schade das Waffen und Rüstungen vom Support nicht ersetzt werden.Sind schließlich reichlich Bezahlte Diamanten rein gesteckt worden.

Das man dann noch von einem Automatischen Antwortprogramm mit Standartmails abgewimmelt wird ist der Höhepunkt.
Erst mehrfaches meckern führt dazu das dort einer reagiert und minderwertigen Ersatz liefert.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

lazerus01 schrieb:


> Nach jedem großen Patch gibt es erst mal Probleme ohne Ende. NPC´s reagieren nicht, Quests gehen nicht weiter etc.
> Dann kommen eure &#8222;NEUERUNGEN". Beschleunigter Dura Abbau, damit wir noch mehr Reparaturhämmer kaufen. Kaum hat man im Game einen Zielpunkt erreicht kommt ihr mit einer Neuerung die vieles hinfällig macht. Leute, ich bin nicht bei euch als Arbeiter der morgens um 8 Uhr den PC einschaltet um zu arbeiten. Ich will spielen! Last doch endlich mal die Finger vom Balancesystem oder ändert es richtig. Nur weil eure Lieblingsspieler die Magier spielen mögen, müssen die nicht so bevorzugt werden. Ihr ändert alle Nase lang Dinge die uns gefallen und ersetzt diese durch Blödsinn.



Wenn nach einen Patch NPCs oder Quests nicht gehen, dann melde das, das wird schnell gefixxt, damit hab ich noch nicht oft probleme gehabt.
Neuerungen sollten kommen, glaub mir, nur weil du das spiel noch nicht durchhast, haben sehr viele ziemlich schnell das ganze durch, und die wollen neues haben, 
Wenn du schon soviel Geld ausgegebn hast, aber immernoch nix reisst dann kann Froggy nix für, das Balancesystem dazu kann ich nix sagen, Magier sind stark dafür schnell tod, was daran schwer? Stark bevorzugt werden sie nicht besonders.

Sorry aber ich finde echt, das du sehr viel Schmarn redest, SPIEL das SPIEL einfach NICHTMEHR!

Ich wiederhole mich:
NATÜRLICH kommt neues equip raus, sonst bist du irgendwann am ende, und hörst auf weil dir langweilig ist, du bist doch auch nur der 0815 idiot (echt kommst echt so rüber) der in "Hauptstadt von ROM(ich hab ka mehr)" rumstehen will und angeben will weil er ja so ein hecht ist -.-
Für mich Persöhnlich bist du ein Idiot, wenn du meinst ich soll meine Klappe halten mir egal, wenn du meinst ich hab kein Respekt vor dir, scho kalr hab ich auch nicht, ich werd jetz schlafen gehen, also flame mich ich werds dann morgen abend sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lazerus01 (18. Februar 2010)

Wie ich auf Nazi komme? Ganz einfach. Der Vorwurf erfolgt immer wen andere Vorwürfe nicht zum gewünschten Ziel führen. Ich entschärfe diesen Vorwurf bevor er erfolgt. Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung.


----------



## Abigayle (18. Februar 2010)

lazerus01 schrieb:


> Wie ich auf Nazi komme? Ganz einfach. Der Vorwurf erfolgt immer wen andere Vorwürfe nicht zum gewünschten Ziel führen. Ich entschärfe diesen Vorwurf bevor er erfolgt. Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung.



Meine Güte, wie kommst du auf son Sch...???? Weil dir jemand mal auf deinem Niveau kontert kommst du mit Nazi?? Machst du das mit deinem Chef auch? "Sie bekommen keine Gehaltserhöhung!" "Meinen sie ich bin ein Nazi?" Dummes Beispiel, aber kommt ungefähr aufs selbe raus... Denk nach bevor du mit sowas um dich schmeisst, das kann ganz schnell in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wie kommst du auf son Sch...???? Weil dir jemand mal auf deinem Niveau kontert kommst du mit Nazi?? Machst du das mit deinem Chef auch? "Sie bekommen keine Gehaltserhöhung!" "Meinen sie ich bin ein Nazi?" Dummes Beispiel, aber kommt ungefähr aufs selbe raus... Denk nach bevor du mit sowas um dich schmeisst, das kann ganz schnell in die Hose gehen.



GAYLER Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cool Mc Cool (18. Februar 2010)

ich habe schon immer gesagt, spielt Allods

http://de.allods.gpotato.eu


----------



## Pente (18. Februar 2010)

Da das offizielle RoM Forum ja angeblich zensiert wird geb ich dir hier auch gleich die Antwort auf deine Frage warum dies denn so ist! Dein Anliegen strotzt nur so von Beleidigungen und Angriffen. Dein gesamter Thread verstößt gegen die *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette*!

Das Thema ist hiermit beendet! Schönen Abend noch.


----------

